# Gold Finger Yields



## koebeef (Jun 15, 2009)

I have about 11 lbs of mixed gold fingers from all kinds of pc cards and boards. They are all clean cut. Does anyone know the approximate yield one can achieve out of these? I have heard i would be looking at between 30-40 grams of AU after refining.

Please advise,

Ryan


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 15, 2009)

It could be that much, or higher, although the value of fingers can vary all over the map. It also could be lower. After you refine the gold, weigh it and then you'll know. I'm not being a smart ass. That's really the only way you'll truly know. If all the fingers were off the same parts, someone on the forum could probably help you out.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 15, 2009)

I processed 10 pounds of fingers and it yielded for me a nice 26 gram chunk-o-gold.
That was my first pass at refining, so I may have missed some values.

Let us know how you do. You can see my first attempt by doing a search for amoeba.
You will understand when you see it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicknitro (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Koebeef,

Glad to see you off Ebay, LOL.

Like I said there, LazerSteve would probably be the one to ask. I think you should have descent yields. What are you doing with the rest of the boards? Flatpacks can be good source of gold too. 

Good Luck Bud,
Nick


----------



## koebeef (Jun 16, 2009)

I sell the rest of the boards, I have a local buyer.


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey koebeef
I think nick may have been recommending you run them yourself.

If the fingers came off of regular "run of the mill" plug in cards ie:vga,sound,modem....you will most likely end up with 24-28 grams.If they came off of avionics or telcom boards,you MAY have over 40 grams.If they came slot processors,then right around 33 grams.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 16, 2009)

When I last owned a refinery, in the early 90s, I processed batches of fingers that ran (based on a $900 gold spot) from $45/pound to a little over $200/pound. That would be from about 1.6 grams/pound to 7 grams/pound. Big range. These were mainly lots brought into me from scrappers. I'm sure the way they trimmed them had something to do with this spread.


----------



## koebeef (Jun 16, 2009)

Alright, I am going to run these probably next week, as this week I am finally selling all of my catalytic converters (950 of em).

Is AP the only bet for these or I can also run em in their own batch of AR.

Thnks for everything guys.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 17, 2009)

koebeef said:


> Is AP the only bet for these or I can also run em in their own batch of AR.


I trust you mean after eliminating the base metal? If so, yes, AR is perfectly acceptable. Makes no difference the material source----once it's stripped from the base metal, gold is gold. 

If not, will this question ever die?

Try to remember that no one in their right mind processes gold and base metal with AR unless there are no other avenues to pursue. There is NO benefit in doing so, and it complicates the process considerably. It also puts you at risk of losing values if you don't understand what transpires in the process of dissolving everything. 

Learn to eliminate base metals before dissolving values, or to strip the values without eliminating base metals. 

Harold


----------



## nicknitro (Jun 17, 2009)

KoeBeef,

Another efficient way to strip the fingers is to use dilute nitric acid. It will eat the copper backing very quickly. Then you should filter out the foils produced, and wash a few times. Then dissolve the foils in HCL/Clorox. Finally precipitate the gold powder out of solution with SMB. 

Sorry for being so step by step, I'm sure you have read up on many techniques on the forum. 

One other thing I forgot to mention, when using nitric, make sure the fingers are close cut, ie no solder traces on the board. This will help eliminate makeing a frustrating gellish substance known as meta-stannic acid. Which results from the Tin in solder reacting with the nitric.
Follow the MSDS as always.

Can't wait to see your results,
Nick


----------



## koebeef (Jun 17, 2009)

I will ge on this next week using AP then I just need to find a good bucket. On that note, is the chemical reaction as violent when doing AP as it is AR? When I did my baych of AR it was calm for the majority of the work but there was a period where my bucket was smoking so much that the Marlboro Man was jealous. I only ask because I have a low window in my warehouse which I could set up a fan next to to blow the fumes out or could jst set up outside.

I appreciate everyones help tremendously. If anyone needs market advice for major metals (alu, CU etc...) our company has had pretty good success in buying major volumes (ie: 500 000 lbs Copper in May alone) even in this rough economy.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Jun 23, 2009)

Be careful doing it inside... The fumes are corrosive. Use a fume hood or do it outside. Or just have a hefty damage deposit for your warehouse, 

either way, ship my 27 lbs of chips, geez 3 weeks to get to me is a bit outrageous :evil:


----------

